# I need help horse forum friends!



## RedRacer7 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm currently working on my minor that is to go with my bachelors degree at Northeastern State University. My minor is in technology and I am currently in an advanced Microsoft class and have a large power point project that will be half of my grade for the semester. We are suppose to choose a hobby that we love and build a detailed power point for it using different effects and tools. Instead of filling 40+ slides with photos of just my one horse I thought "why not ask all of my friends on horse forum to be included and show off what they can do and what owning a horse is all about?" It can be English, Western, Hunter/Jumper, Barrels, Cutting, Poles, anything action wise and photos and videos are both welcome! If you want to include your signature or watermark on the photos or videos that is completely fine. If you can also include maybe your first name, where your representing from, maybe your horses best barrel times or highest jumps, etc. Also details about your horse, name, height, color, breed, etc. My goal is to introduce people to a completely different world of horse owners and what we are all about. Many people see horses in a pasture but have never really seen what we do with our horses or what horses are capable of. I would appreciate your help tremendously and will post the video on here if it will let me after the semester is done in May


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm on the school computer right now, but I'll post some pics of my barrel horse when I get home!


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

This is me (Aly) and my horse Buzz. I just recently bought him in October to be my new barrel horse. He was really cheap and had been mistreated, but, he was a solid barrel horse and loved his job. I worked on him for a good solid month or so on calming him down and reminding him that he was a horse and not a working machine. We have hauled to 4 barrel races so far. The first one we didn't place because we were having saddle issues... Our second, third, and fourth races were all in Edna. The first time was an 18.5, the second time was an 18.0, and the third time was a 17.2. We were a little under 2 seconds slower than some WPRA (Women's Pro Rodeo Association) women. 
Buzz is a chestnut American Quarter Horse. He stands right around 15 hands. His registered name is Jobins Diala Jet. 

Good luck with your project and I hope I helped! I have TONS of other horses too, so let me know if you need any more :wink:

**BTW, I promise that the ground is tilled around these barrels! This was only in a mid lope and working at home. I would *never* put my horse in a situation where he could get hurt! I added the last picture just to do it :wink:


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

I've got plenty to share 
*Athena
*15y Quarter horse mare
We just do your everyday trail riding. 

























*Purple Barbie
*4y Thoroughbred racing mare
Her bloodlines include A.P Indy, Seattle Slew, and Secretariat. 
racing farm I work at owns her








Shes the #8 horse









*Racing isn't just race horses, we also have track/lead ponies and outriders. *

















Photos from a rescue I worked at 
*Pirate: 20y miniature horse, surrendered to the rescue *

















*Leyla: 2y rescued PMU foal that I started 









Mystic: 8y rescued PMU mare

















Touche: 11y ex-stud horse, surrendered









Nikko and Jericho: twin brothers, surrendered 

















If you want any more racing photos, or anything else, just let me know, I have plenty 

*


----------



## RedRacer7 (Jan 6, 2012)

@BarrelBunny- He is gorgeous! You have a great looking guy there. The more pictures the better! Thanks for your help!!


----------



## RedRacer7 (Jan 6, 2012)

@omgpink- I wish my horse loved water like that! She is a beauty! That race mare looks amazing though, I bet the adrenaline for racing is insane! I think I am going to come to Alabama and adopt all of those rescues. They all look so healthy and happy! Thank you for your help! If you have more I'd love to use them! =)


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks! Here's some more pictures! (lol sorry about the picture explosion :wink: )


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Here's probably my all-time favorite pic of Aires (so far):









And him as a foal:

















This is Molly, an OTTB I worked with:









My old arab/NSH gelding, Dakota:


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

hehehehehe

Use any from here...

Kodak Pride - Emprise 2002

And the year before at the same event

Kodak Pride - Emprise

This one is not my horse...










But this one is...











This one has my daughter on her horse and some friends on thiers


----------



## RedRacer7 (Jan 6, 2012)

Love all the photos thanks for your help!!
@DraftyAiresMum can you copy and paste Aires as a baby so I can have one!? 

@yadlim I think it would be so much fun to ride in that! You guys look like you had so much fun! Is it an event that goes on at a local arena near you?


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

RedRacer7 said:


> @yadlim I think it would be so much fun to ride in that! You guys look like you had so much fun! Is it an event that goes on at a local arena near you?


Do an internet search for SCA and Equestrian. It is an international group that has events all year long all over the world. Most of the events do not use horses, but the horses really make the day! Trust me, there are a group of my kind of wierdos near you!!! hehehehehe


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

1) & 2)Stilts- 6yr. old Bay QH gelding, ranch work, roping, ranch rodeo

3) & 4)Gracie- 9yr. old Gray Paint mare, ranch work, roping, ranch rodeo

3) Zorro- 12 yr. old dark bay QH gelding, ranch work, roping, ranch rodeo, ex rodeo pickup horse.

4) Gracie

5) Zorro


----------



## RedRacer7 (Jan 6, 2012)

These are all excellent photos. If anyone else has any photos they would like to post that would be great!!! Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## ChasinTheCans (Mar 28, 2012)

The strawberry roan mare is named Rosie. She is 15 years old and is my best friend.
The light buckskin gelding is Duke. Hes 9 (?) years old and is owned by my aunt, but hes the one i barrel race, pole bend, ect 
You can use any pictures from here you like/want...Good luck on the project!


----------



## ChasinTheCans (Mar 28, 2012)

Sorry, heres the link again... Duke and Rose pictures by ChasinTheCans - Photobucket


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I just trail ride right now too.. Here's a couple pics.









































































Hrmm.. This made me realize I need to take more pics when I'm riding!


----------



## RedRacer7 (Jan 6, 2012)

ChasinTheCans said:


> Sorry, heres the link again... Duke and Rose pictures by ChasinTheCans - Photobucket


Where are you from? Those mountains are gorgeous!! I wish I had scenery like that :-( Thanks for posting and allowing me to put them in my project!!


----------



## RedRacer7 (Jan 6, 2012)

@MN Tigerstripes,
It made me realize I need riding pictures also! I have a ton of mine standing looking all handsome but none of actually riding. 

Just FYI Im going to steal the one that is about to eat the camera.. =P Beautiful horse!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

you should also post the link to this thread in the riding discplines section like english, western, etc so everyone can see...then you will get a wide variety of the discplines... 

good luck and when your finished with the powerpoint would love to see it


----------



## RedRacer7 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the idea! I just posted to them so hopefully will get a lot more pictures soon!


----------



## jfisher256 (Jul 12, 2011)

This is the OTTB I used to lease:

Mr. Chunk, now 18 years old, I think he's a little under 16 hands? I'm actually not quite sure of his height, never asked for some reason!

















He looks kind of tall in this picture. I was about 5'3" here.. (sorry for it being grainy, it's from a phone)


























He was the worst when it came to getting him out of the field. Just ran away from me all the time 








This was when I fractured my back. That's why I have the thing around my leg. I had something around my mid-section as well, the leg part gave me partial mobility so I couldn't swing it back. Luckily the fracture wasn't that bad so my doctor approved me going to the barn, but not riding of course! I finally got him out of the field in this picture, dirty dirty dirty! (luckily my sister and her friend came with me that day so they did most of the grooming!) :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

RedRacer7 said:


> @DraftyAiresMum can you copy and paste Aires as a baby so I can have one!?


The pic or my actual boy? Can't have ma'boy! He's aaaalllllll mine!! lol


----------



## ChasinTheCans (Mar 28, 2012)

RedRacer7 said:


> Where are you from? Those mountains are gorgeous!! I wish I had scenery like that :-( Thanks for posting and allowing me to put them in my project!!


Im from Colorado Yess, they're surely gorgeous, especially in winter!


----------



## Lauryn Fearless (Apr 1, 2012)

I will upload pics for you tomorrow of my new mare! I am so excited! Hopefully she is as good about being caught tomorrow also hahaha... QH 16.2hh


----------



## RedRacer7 (Jan 6, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> The pic or my actual boy? Can't have ma'boy! He's aaaalllllll mine!! lol


Lol I was meaning Aires himself cause he is so handsome!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Handsome is as handsome does...and right now, he's not being very handsome. He's being quite the pill, actually.


----------



## RedRacer7 (Jan 6, 2012)

Lauryn Fearless said:


> I will upload pics for you tomorrow of my new mare! I am so excited! Hopefully she is as good about being caught tomorrow also hahaha... QH 16.2hh


I cant wait to see her! What do you plan on doing with her?


----------



## Lauryn Fearless (Apr 1, 2012)

Well, I just got back, I will get photos loaded asap... My friend who told me about her is NOT a horse person and was SO off on everything about her lol! She is really great though! I think she is a morganx of some kind. And she is DEF not 16.2 OR a bay lol! Looking at about 15hh and stocky... Also a red chestnut hahaha!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm, I'm Jen Robertson, from Higgins, TX. 28 years old, riding all my life, training horses for about 15 years now....

Dobe: 10 year old BLM Mustang; ranch work, trail riding, flag bearer













































Denny: 18 year old grade QH (now retired); ranch work, trail riding, all around PITA :wink::lol:




































John (black) and Bessie (sorrel), driven team, farm work, parades, hay rides, John is green broke to ride


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

*continued......*

Now, some pix of customer horses that have come and gone.....

Prissy, 2 YO APHA filly, now in Montana working as a ranch horse









Ruby, 4 YO AQHA mare, now being used in a feedlot and being patterned as a barrel horse









JJ, 3 YO QHxShetland; destined to be a child's pony when he's a bit older. Made one heck of a nice working ranch type horse and roping horse while I had him.









Foxy, 4 year old AQHA mare, now patterned and competing in barrels, being used for feedlot work, and everyday fun riding horse









I've only got a few thousand more pictures, some of them of actual working farm teams and old competition roping/reining horses (mostly pix of my Dad in those though). Let me know if you need any more .


----------



## Lauryn Fearless (Apr 1, 2012)

Delci - a set on Flickr
Horsey Stuff - a set on Flickr

Use any from either if you would like


----------



## RedRacer7 (Jan 6, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Handsome is as handsome does...and right now, he's not being very handsome. He's being quite the pill, actually.


Cozmoe is being the same way! Well to my trainer anyway... I was on Cozmoe and he actually got so mad at my trainer while I was on him that he tried running backwards and kicking my trainer. He got a good 2 hour workout for that little fiasco.. :? Hope yours starts behaving also, their worse than children.. :lol:


----------



## RedRacer7 (Jan 6, 2012)

Lauryn Fearless said:


> Delci - a set on Flickr
> Horsey Stuff - a set on Flickr
> 
> Use any from either if you would like


 
Thanks!!!!  Hope she turns out to be everything you want! She looks awesome!!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Mm, here are some. I spend about half of my time working with Rusty on the ground, training him to do various tricks, then the other half we spend jumping. I dont have any good photos of us jumping, but I think I might have some of our tricks  And oh, when I switch computers I will dig some more up. Also, great idea!

This was like when I first taught him to lye down


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Subbing! Really cool idea and I will post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

RedRacer7 said:


> their worse than children.. :lol:


Especially when they're 16.1hh (pushing 16.2hh!) and 1500lbs!


----------



## RedRacer7 (Jan 6, 2012)

Lauryn Fearless said:


> Delci - a set on Flickr
> Horsey Stuff - a set on Flickr
> 
> Use any from either if you would like


Can you choose your favorites and post on here? Flickr is showing a rights error when trying to save the images to upload to the power point :-(

Thanks!


----------



## Lauryn Fearless (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

My name is Stef and My horses are Whiskey and Merrylegs, we're from scotland. 
Whiskey is a 12 year old mutt, no one knows her true breeding but i have been told she could be Cob x or a Connemara x 
I've had whiskey for 10 years now, and she's been one of the best things ever in my life. She's 14'2hh
Whiskey is broken to ride and drive, so far she's only ever been used as a trail horse









































This is merrylegs, she's a Welsh pony, we've not long had her but i think she's about 14 or 15 years old, (we were told she was 8, but checking her teeth you can see she's much older) 
Merrylegs is green broken and still a bit nervous of people, i eventually want to get her riding quietly enough under saddle.


----------

